# Peek-a-boo



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

A few photo's I've taken of Hannah over the last few mths. We've been taking a little break from the camera while it rains & rains & rains. 

[attachment=57059:hannah_3713.jpg]

[attachment=57060:hannah_face.jpg]

[attachment=57061:hannah_3200.jpg]

[attachment=57062:hannah_s..._flowers.jpg]


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I just saw these adorable pictures and couldn't keep quiet about how beautiful your baby looks in these pictures and such sweet shots. You did a fabulous job taking them. I really love the way you framed them. :wub: :wub: your model is just a picture perfect little girl.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.cute photos.she so adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG Sue! You have outdone yourself on these photos. Just beautiful. Hannah is, well Hannah is Hannah. Need I say more. I just love the 2nd picture. Really cute. They are all awesome. Great work.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Adorable is right!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love the pictures of beautiful Hannah!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

These pictures are just gorgeous!!!!! You are soooo talented and of course Hannah is the most incredible model :wub: . Do you use a certain program? They are so enjoyable, keep them coming!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: :wub: Absolutely stunning!!! They just don't come any cuter than your adorable little girl! :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love them! Hannah couldn't be cuter :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of gorgeous Hannah!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Sep 25 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833785


> I just saw these adorable pictures and couldn't keep quiet about how beautiful your baby looks in these pictures and such sweet shots. You did a fabulous job taking them. I really love the way you framed them. :wub: :wub: your model is just a picture perfect little girl.[/B]


Thanks Lucy, photo editing is a little hobby of mine. Works well with Hannah & Boo, my little models.


QUOTE (frankie @ Sep 25 2009, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833786


> awww.cute photos.she so adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you


QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 25 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833789


> OMG Sue! You have outdone yourself on these photos. Just beautiful. Hannah is, well Hannah is Hannah. Need I say more. I just love the 2nd picture. Really cute. They are all awesome. Great work.[/B]


Thanks Elaine, those are my spare time projects I told you about  . Hannah sends liplicks. 


QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 25 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833794


> Adorable is right!!!![/B]


Thanks


QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 25 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833795


> Love the pictures of beautiful Hannah!!!![/B]


Thanks Diane


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Sep 25 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833796


> These pictures are just gorgeous!!!!! You are soooo talented and of course Hannah is the most incredible model :wub: . Do you use a certain program? They are so enjoyable, keep them coming!!![/B]


Thank you for the compliments for Hannah & the photos. I used a program simlar to photoshop for the 1st 2nd & 3rd photo framing & a free on-line framer for the 4th photo. I use many different sources for my editing.


QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Sep 25 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833800


> :wub: :wub: Absolutely stunning!!! They just don't come any cuter than your adorable little girl! :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you  


QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 25 2009, 09:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833829


> I love them! Hannah couldn't be cuter :wub:[/B]


Thank you  


QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Sep 25 2009, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833835


> Beautiful pictures of gorgeous Hannah![/B]


Thank you.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Sue - wanna come to the big city and give me a few lessons?? Those pics are AWESOME, and Hannah :wub: is perfectly gorgeous as always!!
Have you ever taken a less-than-perfect picture of that girl??? :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue, those are so cute! The second one and the last one are my favorites, but they all show her precious personality and sweet face. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i loooove that sweet girl!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She just gets more beautiful daily :biggrin: Your pictures are stunning , Sue.
Did you ever think of getting into photography as a job interest ? :biggrin:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Awwww! I love her big round eyes!! what a pretty girl!!! :heart:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Miss Hannah really does take a nice photo...beautiful girl.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hannah is such a cute, sweet looking girl! Great photos!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sue your Hannah is always so beautiful and well groomed. I just love her pretty face.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 25 2009, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833863


> Hey Sue - wanna come to the big city and give me a few lessons?? Those pics are AWESOME, and Hannah :wub: is perfectly gorgeous as always!!
> Have you ever taken a less-than-perfect picture of that girl??? :aktion033:[/B]


Thanks Dorothy, Yes,I get bloopers of Hannah, I just delete most of them.  Not much chance I'll ever be in NY,but I'd be sure to drop by if I did,& give pretty Bonbon lots of kisses between lessons.  


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 26 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833881


> Sue, those are so cute! The second one and the last one are my favorites, but they all show her precious personality and sweet face. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thanks Linda


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 26 2009, 12:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833884


> oh i loooove that sweet girl![/B]


Thanks Stacy


QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Sep 26 2009, 03:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833907


> :wub: She just gets more beautiful daily :biggrin: Your pictures are stunning , Sue.
> Did you ever think of getting into photography as a job interest ? :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks Andrea, no I just do it for fun & hobby,I'd probably stink at it as a job.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Sep 26 2009, 04:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833912


> Awwww! I love her big round eyes!! what a pretty girl!!! :heart:[/B]



QUOTE (Kara @ Sep 26 2009, 04:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833914


> Aww Miss Hannah really does take a nice photo...beautiful girl.[/B]



QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 26 2009, 08:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833938


> Hannah is such a cute, sweet looking girl! Great photos![/B]



QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 26 2009, 09:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833955


> Sue your Hannah is always so beautiful and well groomed. I just love her pretty face.[/B]


Thanks for the nice compliments.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't think it's possible for Hannah to ever take a bad pic she is just sooooo gorgeous. I just love seeing your photos Sue.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 26 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833990


> I don't think it's possible for Hannah to ever take a bad pic she is just sooooo gorgeous. I just love seeing your photos Sue.[/B]


Thanks Crystal.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sue you could lock me in a room with every Photo Shop type of program for a year and I still couldn't pull off that last picture. Of course you do have the perfect models. :wub: 
I just was invited to be a speaker at a conference and they want my presentation in power point. I said "Sure." and thought :new_shocked: The writing and ideas are easy for me, putting it into a presentation another matter. The funny thing is that I'm a video producer and have written, produced and edited for tv and clients (using professional shooters and editors) but I never had to do PP. Add another P for Pathetic. LOL This old dog has to learn some "not even so" new tricks apparently. :bysmilie:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:wub: :wub: Miss Hannah has the sweetest face in the world!!! :wub: :wub: 

Those gorgeous eyes just make me melt. :smheat:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG Sue that little white thing really makes my heart skip a beat - I'm not using that as a cliche' she really does .. she's the Marilyn Monroe of the Maltese world.

Hannah Marilyn Monroe ...

I'm in love with her .. Does she sing alos ..lol


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 27 2009, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834278


> OMG Sue that little white thing really makes my heart skip a beat - I'm not using that as a cliche' she really does .. she's the Marilyn Monroe of the Maltese world.
> 
> Hannah Marilyn Monroe ...
> 
> I'm in love with her .. Does she sing alos ..lol[/B]


Yes Lina, I have heard her.....in a low, throaty, sexy voice she sings: Happy Birthday Mr. President, Happy Birthday to You!!! (Sorry Sue, I just could not pass this up)


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 26 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834151


> Sue you could lock me in a room with every Photo Shop type of program for a year and I still couldn't pull off that last picture. Of course you do have the perfect models. :wub:
> I just was invited to be a speaker at a conference and they want my presentation in power point. I said "Sure." and thought :new_shocked: The writing and ideas are easy for me, putting it into a presentation another matter. The funny thing is that I'm a video producer and have written, produced and edited for tv and clients (using professional shooters and editors) but I never had to do PP. Add another P for Pathetic. LOL This old dog has to learn some "not even so" new tricks apparently. :bysmilie:[/B]


LOL, the last photo was easy as pie. Now PowerPoint is not my forte,I wish you luck.


QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Sep 27 2009, 03:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834232


> :wub: :wub: Miss Hannah has the sweetest face in the world!!! :wub: :wub:
> 
> Those gorgeous eyes just make me melt. :smheat:[/B]


Thanks so much for the lovely compliment for Hannah


QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 27 2009, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834278


> OMG Sue that little white thing really makes my heart skip a beat - I'm not using that as a cliche' she really does .. she's the Marilyn Monroe of the Maltese world.
> 
> Hannah Marilyn Monroe ...
> 
> I'm in love with her .. Does she sing alos ..lol[/B]


LOL, Lina you crack me up. Hannah can certainly strike some MM poses but Boo is the singer of the 2. Thanks so much for the compliment for Hannah(Marilyn).  


QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 27 2009, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834280


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Sep 27 2009, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834278





> OMG Sue that little white thing really makes my heart skip a beat - I'm not using that as a cliche' she really does .. she's the Marilyn Monroe of the Maltese world.
> 
> Hannah Marilyn Monroe ...
> 
> I'm in love with her .. Does she sing alos ..lol[/B]


Yes Lina, I have heard her.....in a low, throaty, sexy voice she sings: Happy Birthday Mr. President, Happy Birthday to You!!! (Sorry Sue, I just could not pass this up)
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL, well actually she does sometimes have a throaty little sound she makes sometimes,almost like she's trying to be sexy.Wish I could catch it on video.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What an adorable little girl Hannah is! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

they are all beautiful photos (probably because your model is amazing!).


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't believe that I missed this Thread ... SUE, I LOVE your two babies. These photos are beyond cute.. Hannah, you are TOO CUTE for words

I hope that my Smarty Boo is doing good and continues to improve. I keep praying for the little guy. Love him so much

hugs
Kat


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

cute cute cute!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG Those pictures are so cute ! She looks like the sweetest angel !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have always been a fan of Boo's and Hannah, wonderful pictures


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

TheMalts&Me said:


> I can't believe that I missed this Thread ... SUE, I LOVE your two babies. These photos are beyond cute.. Hannah, you are TOO CUTE for words
> 
> I hope that my Smarty Boo is doing good and continues to improve. I keep praying for the little guy. Love him so much
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat, you must have had to go way back to find this thread. Boo is doing good.Still has almost 3 weeks of "down time" before he can be let loose,but so far,he's healing nicely. Big hugs to my favs,Snowy & Crystal.



moshi melo said:


> cute cute cute!!


Thanks



poochie2 said:


> OMG Those pictures are so cute ! She looks like the sweetest angel !


Thanks



Matilda's mommy said:


> I have always been a fan of Boo's and Hannah, wonderful pictures


Thanks Paula,hope Matilda & BB are doing well.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> Thanks Kat, *you must have had to go way back to find this thread. *Boo is doing good.Still has almost 3 weeks of "down time" before he can be let loose,but so far,he's healing nicely. Big hugs to my favs,Snowy & Crystal.


lol that is because I was searching for an easy picture to draw of one of your babies:wub:

I am pleased to read Smarty Boo's update :wub::wub: Kisses to the two are sent from me and my malts


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Gorgeousness...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

these are such sweet pics!!:wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Stunning photos!! :wub: Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well Hannah is just the sweetest and most darling little gal!!!:wub::wub: You did a great job in selecting pictures that bring the best out of her.......she has such beautiful features and a wonderful coat! Just a real dollbaby! Thanks for sharing; she is a sheer delight to the eyes.


----------

